# Heat Pressing onto cardboard



## tshirtn00b (May 23, 2008)

Is it possible to heat transfer onto cardboard? (dye sub or ink jet) Cardboard coasters to be specific. I have read other threads on here that accomplish this by either screen printing or DTG printing but haven't been able to find anything about heat pressing.

Thanks!


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I would imagine if it CAN be done it would be accomplished with some sort of sublimation process. The regular inkjet/laser transfers would peel and crack, I would think.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

can't do it with sublimation as you need polymer coating..and since cardboard is corrugated, the pressure and heat of normal transfer would crush the cardboard...but some coasters are made with hardboard, but not too successfully.. You can buy ready to print coasters with cork back very cheap


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I guess I'm thinking of the paperboard style coasters, not necessarily corrugated cardboard. I don't know the exact term for the substrate, but it's like a realllllllllly thick chipboard


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

tshirtn00b said:


> Is it possible to heat transfer onto cardboard? (dye sub or ink jet) Cardboard coasters to be specific. I have read other threads on here that accomplish this by either screen printing or DTG printing but haven't been able to find anything about heat pressing.
> 
> Thanks!


You can certainly make / print cardboard coasters with TransferJet inkjet Transfer Paper or TechniPrint 4.0 laser transfer paper. You will have to peel very quickly. The cardboard coasters are a solid pressed pulp product and cool off very fast.










Sources for cardboard coasters...
Call for blank pricing -Printed is $35.00 for 2,000!!!
http://www.americancoaster.com/


----------



## tshirtn00b (May 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all of your input!


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

for 17.5cents a coaster printed,why would you print them yourself?

regards earl


----------



## tshirtn00b (May 23, 2008)

coasters were just an example. that type of cardboard is used for a lot of different things, just depends on how it's cut and the imagination of me and my customers. But thanks for your input. Where can they be printed for 17.5 cents each?


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

Sources for cardboard coasters...
Call for blank pricing -Printed is $35.00 for 2,000!!!
http://www.americancoaster.com/
_
MIKES POST, about 4 back.
sorry ,i thought you just wanted it for coasters, but you're right ,there would be other uses for it in larger sizes.0)
regards earl_________________


----------



## tshirtn00b (May 23, 2008)

> Is it possible to heat transfer onto cardboard? (dye sub or ink jet) Cardboard coasters to be specific.


I did say to be specific, so that was my bad. I should've looked at my OP. Sorry!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

For $35.00 for 2,000 coaster printed would actually be $0.0175 each or less than 2 cents each. $0.175 each would be $350.00. Assuming you could fit 2 on a page of 8 1/2" x 11" paper, that's still a heck of a deal. My inkjet paper costs a lot more than that. I think the electricity to run the press would be more than that, too. I know where to go if I ever need 2000 coasters printed.

I just checked them out and the price is actually $35.40 for a case of 2000 printed coasters! So not only are you getting the printing but you're also getting the coaster for that price!


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

lben said:


> For $35.00 for 2,000 coaster printed would actually be $0.0175 each or less than 2 cents each. $0.175 each would be $350.00. Assuming you could fit 2 on a page of 8 1/2" x 11" paper, that's still a heck of a deal. My inkjet paper costs a lot more than that. I think the electricity to run the press would be more than that, too. I know where to go if I ever need 2000 coasters printed.


 OOPS!!!! my bad. it would cost you more in power to do them yourself.


----------



## tshirtn00b (May 23, 2008)

Loretta - depending on the shape, you could probably get 4 on to a single page of 8.5x11, I would think a 4x4 square would be about the size however I am not certain as I did not see any dimensions on the site that Earl suggested.

Earl - the website you posted, americancoaster.com is actually not far from me. They are in the same area code so they can't be any more than an hour from me. What a small world. Thanks for the link.


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

lben said:


> For $35.00 for 2,000 coaster printed would actually be $0.0175 each or less than 2 cents each. $0.175 each would be $350.00. Assuming you could fit 2 on a page of 8 1/2" x 11" paper, that's still a heck of a deal. My inkjet paper costs a lot more than that. I think the electricity to run the press would be more than that, too. I know where to go if I ever need 2000 coasters printed.
> 
> I just checked them out and the price is actually $35.40 for a case of 2000 printed coasters! So not only are you getting the printing but you're also getting the coaster for that price!


Please note: That price for the coasters included a one color imprint...not a full color imprint.


----------



## ehas0430 (Dec 24, 2014)

Correct me if i am wrong but, Jet Soft Pro on the instruction sheets says it can be used on puzzles which is cardboard is it not.


----------

